# Need your Help!



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello everybody,

i'm developing an georgeous application named CaseSwitch app(which you can find on market) and i want to make it work for this Acer Tablet too.

So i need your help to figure out some details of your pad.

I need three Infos
the name of your light sensor
the name of your pad
and the lowest light value of your lightsensor
therefore i wrote a little app to get these information. Its in the Attachment of this topic.

This app needs no permissons, as you will see when you install it, so there is no risk for you.

You just need to install this, *COVER YOUR LIGHTSENSOR RIGHT*, so that there is no light on it, and press the email button, which will send these informations to me.

the first one who did this will get this *app for free*.

I hope someone will do me a favor.

thanks to everyone, who will read this.


----------



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

would it be helpful, if i upload this little app to the market and you could download it from there?


----------



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

Maybe you can trust me more, by using this?

https://market.android.com/details?id=light.App.Name&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImxpZ2h0LkFwcC5OYW1lIl0.


----------



## nicholasivanov (Feb 3, 2012)

ill get the info for ya=)


----------



## nicholasivanov (Feb 3, 2012)

gimme a min


----------



## nicholasivanov (Feb 3, 2012)

hmm its unable to load onto the kindle fire.... is it possible to look at what you need with it plugged in?


----------



## nicholasivanov (Feb 3, 2012)

switching loaders lets see if that helps


----------



## nicholasivanov (Feb 3, 2012)

nope...


----------



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

what was the problem?? parsing error or what?


----------



## nicholasivanov (Feb 3, 2012)

i just reported the issue to you lets see if that helps


----------



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

I've uploaded a new version. This version will send me an email with more information. Maybe you want to test it again.


----------



## nicholasivanov (Feb 3, 2012)

ill check it out kindle is currently frozen.... idk whats up ill get on it asap


----------

